# HTML5 video broken in Firefox/10-STABLE



## hsn (Jun 13, 2014)

My Firefox is crashing on HTML5 video sites, such as YouTube - coredumps with signal 10. Running `gdb` on coredump does not show anything. The call stack is only 2 levels deep. The first level has address zero. It started since Firefox 28, Firefox *27* worked fine. OS is 32 bit Freebsd FreeBSD 10. Same problem on 10.0 and 10-STABLE.

*H*ere is my configuration:


```
===> The following configuration options are available for firefox-30.0,1:
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system support
     DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
     GCONF=on: GConf configuration backend support
     GIO=on: GIO for file I/O
     GNOMEUI=off: libgnomeui support module
     GNOMEVFS2=off: GnomeVFS2 (virtual file system) support
     GSTREAMER=on: Multimedia support via GStreamer
     LIBPROXY=off: Proxy support via libproxy
     LOGGING=off: Additional log messages
     OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=on: Use extra compiler optimizations
     PGO=off: Use Profile-Guided Optimization
     PROFILE=off: Build with profiling support
     TEST=off: Build and/or run tests
====> Options available for the multi AUDIO: you have to choose at least one of them
     ALSA=off: ALSA audio architecture support
     PULSEAUDIO=on: PulseAudio sound server support
```


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 13, 2014)

To use gdb, you need to first recompile Firefox with 
	
	



```
DEBUG=ON
```
.


----------



## hsn (Jun 15, 2014)

i still cant get a reliable stack trace. Debug symbols are compiled in, but the stack looks wrong.


```
root@sanatana:/tmp # gdb
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd".
(gdb) core firefox.core 
Core was generated by `firefox'.
Program terminated with signal 10, Bus error.
#0  0x3b644f12 in ?? ()
(gdb) file /usr/local/bin/firefox 
Reading symbols from /usr/local/bin/firefox...done.
(gdb) bt
#0  0x3b644f12 in ?? ()
#1  0x00000000 in ?? ()
(gdb)
```


----------



## kpa (Jun 15, 2014)

Try the port version of devel/gdb. It could work a bit better than the one in base.


----------



## hsn (Jun 15, 2014)

No difference with gdb from ports.


----------



## hsn (Jun 16, 2014)

There is no difference with compiling with optimization disabled, the crash stack frame is the same. Switching between Alsa and Pulseaudio also makes no difference. i make it work with compiling without gstreamer. Is anyone using Firefox compiled with gstreamer without crashing on HTML5 videos on YouTube?


----------



## nydn (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, I do, without any problems. However I'm also using Greasemonkey with the Viewtube script, if that matters.

edit: tried without Greasemonkey,still working flawlessly.


----------

